# Queensland Amateur Brewing Championship 2012



## clarkey7 (24/5/12)

QLD Brewers,

A reminder that this years Queensland Amateur Brewing Championship is approaching quickly. The judging will be done over the first 2 weekends in September and the beers must be submitted by 1pm 18 August 2012 at the latest.

For full details, terms and conditions, comp schedules, entry forms and bottle labels visit the Queensland Amateur Brewing Championship webpage. 

The competition is registered with the BJCP and will be the qualifier for the Australian Amateur Brewing Championships.

The full AABC style schedule will be run, we'll have the usual Champion Brewer and Champion Beer crowned, plus some pretty nice prizes (more details to follow).

Also, as the comp has joined forces with QAAWBG, there will be a couple of additional awards this year.

Champion Kit, Champion Novice and Champion QAAWBG Club (QAAWBG - The Queensland Association of Amateur Wine & Beermakers Guilds Inc.)

So, get brewing and preparing your beers for August entry cutoff,

Cheers and good luck all,

Dave Clarke
QAAWBG Chief Steward Beer - Qld Amateur Brewing Championships 2012


----------



## Janelle Kerr (25/5/12)

www.facebook.com/queenslandbrewers
:beer:


----------



## Bribie G (25/5/12)

Just to clear the air and not trolling - this is a genuine question - does this mean I can carpet bomb the comp with FWKs and toucans without declaring them to be kits, or are kits judged separately?

Edit: I read the form and yes there is a tick box for "kit" so I'd guess that FWKs are ok. I can understand why kits were allowed at a time when comparatively few brewers did AG, compared to nowadays. And FWKs were not common then either, but I reckon in 2012 this is a can o' worms. My 2c.

Edit: and yes I did indeed enter a toucan headbanger stout a few years ago  , just raising the topic


----------



## Ross (25/5/12)

Bribie,

Kits & therefore FWK's are allowed in the State comp - Go for your life. 


Cheers Ross

Edit: They are all judged & awarded together, just with the best kit getting its own award.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (30/5/12)

Just a quick question:

Does the limitation of 1 per style/2 per category apply to Category 18.7 (Anything else)?

The reasons I ask is that I _may_ enter this year (if I can get my stuff sorted out).

I'm going to do a Gluten Free beer (thus being an 18.7 beer - special ingredients) for a mate, and bottling (because he can't take a keg home). I will likely keep 3 or 4 bottles for my own assessment, as I refine the brewing process.

I don't necessarily plan to enter this beer, but should I get this refinement adequately right - I would likely enter, in order to get the feedback required to further refine (my mate is sick of drinking cider, so I am sort of taking this challenge on).

I do (if I decide to enter/organise myself enough) plan on entering a Cat 18.7 beer - basic style, but with enough different ingredients/changes to base style - to ensure it won't be able to be classified otherwise.

Based on my understanding of the rules - I am stuffed. I don't plan on carpet bombing, but it just so happens that one beer I want to enter, and another I just want feedback on, because they are "uncategorised" will appear in the same category.

Is there a special dispensation for this? After all, I'm not brewing 4 APAs and chucking them in.

Goomba


----------



## tallie (30/5/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Just a quick question:
> 
> Does the limitation of 1 per style/2 per category apply to Category 18.7 (Anything else)?
> 
> ...



Does the the GF beer fit in any of the standard (non-category 18) styles? If your aim is to brew a GF beer that tastes like a regular beer, then the best feedback you could probably get is from entering it along-side the other beers in that particular style.

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## Bribie G (30/5/12)

Hard one, I'll probably enter an American Malt Liquor again - it doesn't have a class and probably never will do but it really doesn't have any special ingredients either. rice? maize? dex? 

As Tallie said if it has a real-life class you can enter yours in, probably best to go with that one and let it stand on its own two feet.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (30/5/12)

Bribie G said:


> Hard one, I'll probably enter an American Malt Liquor again - it doesn't have a class and probably never will do but it really doesn't have any special ingredients either. rice? maize? dex?
> 
> As Tallie said if it has a real-life class you can enter yours in, probably best to go with that one and let it stand on its own two feet.



Only issue is - that I'll likely enter a beer in that class. Otherwise, I might do so - though the style guidelines might disqualify it?

It just strikes me as odd, that there is this one "chuck your beer here, if it fits nowhere else" Style, and yet you could do one GF Amber Ale, one Malt Liquor, one belgian hoppy witbier with candi sugar and american hops, and a british bitter with galaxy - all are completely different beers, yet because they fit nowhere else (go with me on this), they get entered into one style.

Sure, I could see how you might discourage someone from entering 3 weissbiers and 4 Mild Ales, and bombing a comp - but this strikes me as a peculiarly idiosyncratic by-product of having to legislate in the concept of fair play.

I would think that an alteration to the AABC guidelines would be 1 beer per style, 2 per category, with the exception of style 18.7 - where you are allowed up to 3 styles, so long as your 3 styles are not of the same "nature" (ie. base style, experimental nature, historical style and you are prepared to put enough information on your entry card to demonstrate a differentiation between your 3 beers.

Having lifted the following from the style guideline for 2012, it appears as though it could be policed.

"THE BREWER MUST SPECIFY THE EXPERIMENTAL NATURE OF THE BEER (E.G., TYPE OF SPECIAL
INGREDIENTS USED, PROCESS UTILIZED OR HISTORICAL STYLE BEING BREWED), OR WHY
THE BEER DOESNT FIT AN ESTABLISHED STYLE. THE BREWER MAY SPECIFY AN
UNDERLYING BEER STYLE."

I know I'm probably engaging it a bit of wholesale discussion for it's own sake and for those who don't like it, I do sincerely apologise. I also apologise if it appears as though I'm taking a shot at the rules, when I sincerely am not. The AABC do a great job of trying to quantify a qualitative issue - especially given malt, hops, water and yeast can produce so many different results. And they do a great job of trying to make things fair for all, and their time and energy is much appreciated, I'm sure, by the amateur brewing community.

I may not even enter the beers in question, but it struck me, as I started to plan out the next 2 months' brewing and whether/what I could enter into the comp, that these things only really come up, once someone actually confronts/creates the situation themselves (a bit like the whole 'kit' beer argument).

B) 

Goomba


----------



## clarkey7 (30/5/12)

LRG,

The rules are clear and must be followed as our competition is the qualifier to the national competition.

Your question regarding the "specialty other" category is reasonable and we are happy to hear any feedback on aspects of our state and national comps.

This request has been noted by our state association and 1 of our state delegates on the national committee.

If you wish, we can submit this for consideration for next years competition as a suggestion/possible rule alteration. It will be voted on and if successful, implemented.

But, for this year you are restricted by the published rules.

Cheers,

Dave Clarke
QAAWBG Chief Steward Beer - Qld Amateur Brewing Championships 2012


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (30/5/12)

Thanks Dave - just wanted some clarification on that topic, and it kind of got me thinking a little - that and I was bored at work 

Like the guys at brewsnews say - "beer is a conversation".

Sorry to flog a dead horse - but will entering a Sorghum Based Beer in a "regular" category be allowed?

Goomba


----------



## clarkey7 (30/5/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Thanks Dave - just wanted some clarification on that topic, and it kind of got me thinking a little - that and I was bored at work
> 
> Like the guys at brewsnews say - "beer is a conversation".
> 
> ...


Absolutely, as Tallie suggested try and find the category most suited to your beer if you didn't brew it to style in the first place.


----------



## clarkey7 (28/6/12)

Just a reminder to get brewing for the State Champs....closes 18th August.

We want to give it a red hot go this year at the Nationals....

I'll be asking for Judges and Stewards shortly via email and on this thread......

But for now, put Sunday 2nd and Sunday 9th September down in your calender.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## clarkey7 (25/7/12)

Get your brew shoes on folks...there is still time to make the 18th August Entry deadline for the Qld Championships 2012.

I have sent around a bunch of emails to brewing folk in Brisbane (Industry reps and homebrewing clubs / organisations) asking for help...

If you did not receive a call for judges + stewards email recently from your brewing club, from me or from work and would like help out in Brisbane for this comp on either of the weekends in September..

Contact me here:

[email protected] 

Comp info here: QABC

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## clarkey7 (6/8/12)

12 days until the comp entries close  

Get plotting and organising, bottling/labeling (and brewing if you've left it to the last minute for a mild or wheat  )

Comp info here: QABC

Don't forget to drop me a line if you can assist with stewarding or judging on the day,

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## bradsbrew (6/8/12)

Pocket Beers said:


> 12 days until the comp entries close
> 
> Get plotting and organising, bottling/labeling (and brewing if you've left it to the last minute for a mild or wheat  )
> 
> ...


Hey Dave, I'm up for a bit of stewarding or judging. Happy to do either. Will send an email with what I am entering.



Cheers


----------



## Batz (6/8/12)

Let me know if I can help in anyway.


----------



## clarkey7 (11/8/12)

Bump - exactly 1 week to go until entries close....

Dave


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (13/8/12)

Will be dropping them in this week.


----------



## clarkey7 (25/8/12)

QABC running next Sunday 2nd September. QABC Webpage

267 entries - one huge day of Judging. coming up...

Unfortunately, we still struggle to follow instructions......

Last Tuesday we spent at least an extra hour of the bottle registration mucking around with basic stuff ups... I got home at 1am.

We could have disqualified plenty of beers under the rules....but in the end have been inclusive with all the entries...
The reason we have the rules is to ensure that entries are not able to be identified.
As the judges will be opening the beers it is quite important in our comp.

You guys need to know this stuff, as the AABC may not be as lenient with the rules.

Some things that went wrong:

Commercial beer labels were left on entries
Green beer bottles were entered
Non-standard bottles and caps were used
Colour caps were used
Most caps still had identifiable marks on them
Labels identifying yeast strains used were stuck across caps on top of bottles 
Incorrect category and style guideline written on the bottles and forms
Insufficient entry fee supplied
Blank Entry Forms supplied
Beers entered with Dark Ale or Lager only written on them...No description or Sub Category indicated
Labels fixed to the bottles on a 45 degree angle with a string looped around the lid
Entrants attempted to put 2 beers in a single sub-category or more than 2 in a category
In some cases, it was impossible to tell beers apart or what brewers wanted without us phoning and asking
Brewers forgot which club they belong to.

And many more I have forgotten.....

Anyway, looking forward to some great beers and laughs next weekend, where we'll hopefully pick the beers that will win us "Champion State" at the nationals in Melbourne on 25 October.

Well - that's the goal people.

Cheers,

Dave

PS - last minute helpers for Judging or Stewarding PM me.


----------



## the_new_darren (25/8/12)

Hope you didn't get any commercial brewers posing as Amateur's again?


----------



## lukiferj (25/8/12)

Thanks Dave. Appreciate the effort :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (25/8/12)

Amateurs doesn't require an apostrophe. Unless you run a fruit stall then the blackboards are required to read Orange's, Banana's, Potato's etc.


----------



## goomboogo (25/8/12)

Bribie G said:


> Amateurs doesn't require an apostrophe. Unless you run a fruit stall then the blackboards are required to read Orange's, Banana's, Potato's etc.



The again must belong to the amateur. Obviously. Darren isn't an idiot.


----------



## Bribie G (25/8/12)

I realise that Darren isn't an idiot, i.e. mentally deficient. He obviously has a lot of brewing experience and could be of enormous assistance to developing brewers on this forum.

edit: I didn't quite get what "The again must belong to the amateur" actually meant, is this a Haiku ??


----------



## Batz (25/8/12)

So back on topic


> Replying to Queensland Amateur Brewing Championship 2012



Possibly a good idea about now.


----------



## the_new_darren (25/8/12)

Bribie G said:


> Amateurs doesn't require an apostrophe. Unless you run a fruit stall then the blackboards are required to read Orange's, Banana's, Potato's etc.



Bribie,

I might have meant they could be more than one professional brewer and hence amateur's  

tnd


----------



## stillscottish (26/8/12)

:icon_offtopic: 

Plural or belonging to?


----------



## winkle (3/9/12)

Dave, 
presuming that all the judging got completed yesterday (I had to bail before completion before getting in deep kakar),
will the results be published prior to the Dinner on the 16th? Well organised to all involved BTW :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ross (3/9/12)

No results before the presentation dinner Winkle - Should be a great night.


cheers Ross


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/9/12)

Thanks for clearing that up Ross.

Just thinkging, it might be a good idea to put that on the qabc.org.au website. Especially on the front page.

Sure, google is my friend and I figured it out (I hope), but there's no indication as to how/when these results get released, about the dinner or the QAAWBG's role in all of it.

Cheers,

Goomba


----------



## Snow (3/9/12)

winkle said:


> Dave,
> presuming that all the judging got completed yesterday (I had to bail before completion before getting in deep kakar),
> will the results be published prior to the Dinner on the 16th? Well organised to all involved BTW :icon_cheers:



Is it on the 16th? or the 15th? I thought it was the Saturday....

Cheers - Snow


----------



## winkle (3/9/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Thanks for clearing that up Ross.
> 
> Just thinkging, it might be a good idea to put that on the qabc.org.au website. Especially on the front page.
> 
> ...



Yeah ta, Ross. I thought that would be the case, but forgot to ask yesterday.
Goomba there is some info on the dinner here queenslandbrewers , I'm sure there will be more to follow.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/9/12)

winkle said:


> Yeah ta, Ross. I thought that would be the case, but forgot to ask yesterday.
> Goomba there is some info on the dinner here queenslandbrewers , I'm sure there will be more to follow.



Thanks winkle - I did find it, but it was a bit of a fluke.

I think my comment is more along the lines of the qabc website has, on its front page "Entries close x date, this is where you're going to put them; judging is y date, here is where we judge" but nothing on results. The T&C's are much the same - it has all the really good info, except this one final piece in the puzzle.

Not downplaying the qabc, or qld brewers - you've done a fantastic job and gone beyond the call of duty (PocketBeers ensuring all entries were able to enter, regardless of some instructions being mis-interpreted!), just putting this extra bit would have made it easier, especially for anyone who's never entered before.

I cannot win anything with my beer - so knowing about the presentations, etc isn't an issue. I'm looking forward to the expert feedback, so I can make the improvements I need to my beer.

Cheers,

Goomba


----------



## Ross (3/9/12)

I believe it's going on the website tonight (was an oversight).

LRG, The presentation night is not just about being there to receive awards, it's about being there for a bloody good night out & supporting your club (if a member), & fellow brewers.
If visiting the new Alehouse24 isn't enough added bonus to go, BABBS are putting on a free bus for their members & we're putting on a free keg of beer. 

I haven't entered any beers, but I wouldn't miss it for anything.... Should be a great night  

Cheers Ross


----------



## browndog (3/9/12)

It's about time all you Brisbanites came up to Ipswich, us Ipswich blokes have been heading into Brisbane for years. The Alehouse 24 Bar is awesome and definitely worth the trip up. The food the Y-Bar puts on is pretty good too.

-BD

I've got my fingers crossed for the few Ipswich Brewers Union boys that have entered.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/9/12)

Ross said:


> I believe it's going on the website tonight (was an oversight).
> 
> LRG, The presentation night is not just about being there to receive awards, it's about being there for a bloody good night out & supporting your club (if a member), & fellow brewers.
> If visiting the new Alehouse24 isn't enough added bonus to go, BABBS are putting on a free bus for their members & we're putting on a free keg of beer.
> ...


Thanks Ross, the missus is about to pop anytime, so I'm pretty well dry until the blessed (expensive) event, so I can drive her to hospital. Given this is number 4, I might not get the opportunity to sober up, if she starts at night.

Hope everyone enjoys it, though  and congratulations to the winners.


----------



## clarkey7 (4/9/12)

Hi all,

Well we are done for another year. The QABC ran over the weekend. QABC

A big thanks to all the judges, stewards and others who helped make it a success. HowlingDog stepped in to head steward on the day (i was judging) and did heaps of the behind the scenes work as always - tip of the hat Howard...Cheers mate.

I massive thanks to Ross for allowing us to crash his business for the comp, use it as bottle registration and storage facility (one night till 1am) and putting up with us all  

The guys that came down from Townsville to Judge and also run a BJCP exam for us - Andrew, Stephen & Jennifer - you are Legends !

This year the results are being released at the QAAWBG Presentation Dinner on Saturday 15 September @ Alehouse 24 - Yamanto Tavern.
It's definitely on Saturday people. Should be a great night. Fore more info on times and Tickets - go here: QAAWBG

BABBs and other clubs are putting on return transport....hit your club up for details.

The QABC site has been updated with this information, gives you a link to get tickets and also the prizes information has been updated for all the placegetters.

The results were only ever due to come out on 10th...so I think we can all wait 5 days until the dinner to get results and feedback.

Cheers and I hope to see you at the Yamanto's new craft beer venue Alehouse 24 on the night.

Dave


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (5/9/12)

Just having a look at the new QAAWBG site (looks so much better, too), there are 2 thumbnail piccies of the judging.

Are there any other (normal sized) piccies - it'd be great to see them?

Cheers,

Goomba


----------



## globe (11/9/12)

dang! just made two beers with the same grain bill but different hop schedule
as a efficiency test for my setup.And both started and finished at the same gr.

Really wanted to enter them in a comp to see what others thought....any other 
beer comps running in the next few months in or near brisvegas?

Parko.


----------



## NickB (11/9/12)

Parko - not any comps that I know of (you just missed most of them!) but you should head along to BABBs on the 4th Thurs of the month - plenty of guys there who know their stuff to give you an informed opinion on your beers!

BABBs

Otherwise, I'd be happy to judge your beers


----------



## edschache (11/9/12)

globalbrewing said:


> dang! just made two beers with the same grain bill but different hop schedule
> as a efficiency test for my setup.And both started and finished at the same gr.
> 
> Really wanted to enter them in a comp to see what others thought....any other
> ...



Rock up to BABBs on the 27th and we'll let you know what we think: http://babbrewers.com/event/september-meeting

If it's a lager/pilsner there is a mini-comp on the 18th/Oct http://babbrewers.com/event/october-meeting

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## edschache (11/9/12)

NickB said:


> Parko - not any comps that I know of (you just missed most of them!) but you should head along to BABBs on the 4th Thurs of the month - plenty of guys there who know their stuff to give you an informed opinion on your beers!
> 
> BABBs
> 
> Otherwise, I'd be happy to judge your beers



too quick for me!


----------



## NickB (11/9/12)

BOOM!

Like greased lightning!







EDIT: but you're quicker than me at logging into the BABBs site


----------



## globe (11/9/12)

Awesome thanks for the quick reply. i have bookmarked the babbs website...
the two styles are apa and english pale ale just in time for spring!
doing quick calculations.....the abv is 6.3%.

Hope theyre a winner!

Parko.


----------



## WSC (14/9/12)

I'm looking forward to joining everyone for the awards. Will be an awesome night I'm sure!


----------



## RdeVjun (15/9/12)

Ditto Wade, shaping up to be a hoot for sure. Haven't set foot in 24 Alehouse yet either, so I'm also looking forward to that.
There's a BABB bus heading out from the city, unsure if there's any more places available?


----------



## Smokomark (15/9/12)

Good luck to all the BABBs guys at the QABC awards night tonight.


Cheers
Mark


----------



## Ross (15/9/12)

BABBS members - We have had 2 spare seats become available on the bus, leaving Scratch at 5pm for alehouse 24. Totally free to BABBS members.
If you're interested, give me a call at the shop before 1pm - first come first served.

For those that are being picked up from the trasnsit centre at 5.30, you now have the option of being picked up from the Scratch to allow us some pre-dinner drinkies (what could possibly go wrong), just let me know.


cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (15/9/12)

Ross said:


> BABBS members - We have had 2 spare seats become available on the bus, leaving Scratch at 5pm for alehouse 24. Totally free to BABBS members.
> If you're interested, give me a call at the shop before 1pm - first come first served.
> 
> For those that are being picked up from the trasnsit centre at 5.30, you now have the option of being picked up from the Scratch to allow us some pre-dinner drinkies (what could possibly go wrong), just let me know.
> ...


ta, Ben said the check is in the mail
Edit: I'll bring a Sim to Scratchvegas

EditEdit: FU Manly and the NRL, its over pack up your stuff and depart (it should be easy to find - its in the street)


----------



## pike1973 (15/9/12)

Good luck to all the IBU men amd don't show off too much on how awesome alehouse 24 is. Wish I could be there.
Adz.


----------



## Ross (15/9/12)

Someone just pulled out with food poisoning, so there's now a third seat & a free dinner.

Cheers Ross


----------



## WSC (15/9/12)

Don't drink too much at Scratch, it would be embarrassing to actually get kicked out of a pub in Ippy ;-)


----------



## winkle (15/9/12)

WSC said:


> Don't drink too much at Scratch, it would be embarrassing to actually get kicked out of a pub in Ippy ;-)



As if...


Besides Ross will be there to make sure we're well behaved.
"More tea Vicar?"


----------



## jameson (15/9/12)

What time is your keg being tapped Ross?


----------



## winkle (15/9/12)

jameson said:


> What time is your keg being tapped Ross?



Are you going too big fella? Cool, should be a hoot of a night


----------



## NickB (15/9/12)

Me and Meg will be there too - not bussing though so will meet you all there!

Cheers


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (15/9/12)

Couple of warm up beers at Jamesons man cave before the bus picks us up.
PUBS FTW!!!!


----------



## NickB (15/9/12)

Sheesh Dan, you do need your pants on to get in you know... ;p


----------



## browndog (15/9/12)

I don't want any of you Brisbane rebel rousers trashing our clubhouse you hear!


----------



## NickB (15/9/12)

No promises mate. Ross IS coming along....


----------



## NickB (15/9/12)

Just got home...

Huge thanks to the organisers (Janelle and co), the MC Mark, the Alehouse24 for the venue, and all the sponsors, and a big thanks to Bacchus and Ross for the free beer.....


Huge congrats to all the entrants (I even got 2 Highly Commended's for my 5 entries), to Dave for the Champion Beer (3 years in the making!), and especially to Sim as Champion Brewer for 2012. And of course, to BABBs as Champion Club for 2012 (a title we now have again )

Thanks to all for a great night, and look forward to next year!


Cheers


----------



## RdeVjun (15/9/12)

Hear hear Nick, me tips me lid to hard- working organisers and generous sponsors, this was a terrific event so many thanks to all involved in running it. All of the competitors can be proud of their efforts too, there was some fierce competition and terrific scores. And we won't forget the bridesmaids, they can take a bow too..


----------



## lukiferj (16/9/12)

Well done everyone!  

How long until the full results are released online?


----------



## Chad (16/9/12)

lukiferj said:


> Well done everyone!
> 
> How long until the full results are released online?



Results are now up. www.qabc.org.au


----------



## Batz (16/9/12)

Well done Florian, I see your name mentioned there often.


----------



## Bribie G (16/9/12)

Go PUBS, punching well above our weight as usual B) - sorry I couldn't be in it this year - congrats to Greg, Lyall, Graeme and all the crew who entered in the comp 

Also regrets at not being along last night, had to spend my _third last shift ever_ at work. Catch up before I leave


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (16/9/12)

STOKED :lol: 1st and 2nd in IPA.

Thanks to all organisers. Need to consider joining a club now!

3G


----------



## winkle (16/9/12)

Save me a bottle of your BdG Campbell. Twas a really good night - well MCed by Mark at a good venue, hope you got home intact Sim. Those nice hotel white linen sheets etc don't look nearly so good when somebody spills a triple all over them  .


----------



## clarkey7 (16/9/12)

Chad said:


> Results are now up. www.qabc.org.au


Thanks Chad.

And thanks again too all who made the Qld State Championship competition and dinner a success.

Big congrats to Sim who took out Champion Brewer and BABBs who took out Champion Club.....

I'm expecting us to give the other a States a touch up at the Nationals  

Everyone who entered and made it to the dinner already has their prizes and feedback.

The rest of the envelopes will be posted tomorrow (prizes are vouchers and can be mailed along with the feedback sheets and the certificates).

All 18 categories prizes were as follows.

1st - 25kg bag of Pilsner Malt + 1 Wyeast Smack Pack 
2nd - $20 Brewers Choice Gift Certificate + 1 Wyeast Smack Pack
3rd - 1 Wyeast Smack Pack

All 1st, 2nd and 3rd place-getters have qualified through to the nationals...

If anyone who qualified through is planning on a re-brew and busting to see the feedback sheets before Thursday when the envelope will arrive......Howard has scanned them in and could email them to you...

Send me a PM that includes your email address and I'll get this happening.

Cheers,

Dave

Edit: 2012 AUSTRALIAN AMATEUR BREWING
CHAMPIONSHIP, Thursday 25th October
CLOSING DATE FOR ENTRIES: Sat 13th October 2012
Deliver entries to:
AABC2012, c/- Grain & Grape,
5/280 Whitehall St, Yarraville, Vic 3013

Please download the AABC 2012 entry form from here and follow the instructions and include payment.
If you are unable to enter the beer that placed in the QABC ,produce a beer in the same Category (any sub-style) or don't want to enter the Nationals, please let me know ASAP.


----------



## jameson (16/9/12)

Hi Dave I was at the dinner last night got a third but had no voucher for the yeast? Will this be mailed? 
It was a good night from what I can remember 24 taps is a bit thought to get through h34r: 
Some top scores had looking at the results so good luck everyone in the nationals.


----------



## clarkey7 (16/9/12)

jameson said:


> Hi Dave I was at the dinner last night got a third but had no voucher for the yeast? Will this be mailed?
> It was a good night from what I can remember 24 taps is a bit thought to get through h34r:
> Some top scores had looking at the results so good luck everyone in the nationals.


Small envelope size voucher should be in there with the certificate...
The vouchers were numbered....which category were you 3rd in and I'll check it out?


----------



## jameson (16/9/12)

Pocket Beers said:


> Small envelope size voucher should be in there with the certificate...
> The vouchers were numbered....which category were you 3rd in and I'll check it out?


Thanks Dave Class 14 strong ale. Had a second look definitely not there.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (18/9/12)

And first place for worlds most organized brew comp goes to -- QABC! :beer: 

Got my certificates, scoresheets and vouchers in the mail today. Bloody brilliant!

Cheers and thanks again


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (18/9/12)

3GumsBrewing said:


> And first place for worlds most organized brew comp goes to -- QABC! :beer:
> 
> Got my certificates, scoresheets and vouchers in the mail today. Bloody brilliant!
> 
> Cheers and thanks again


+1, and the feedback was excellent, thank you to qabc and the judges.


----------



## winkle (18/9/12)

Here's a couple of phone shots of the evening, excuse the quality...




The venue in full swing



MC Mark



Thanks for the beer Bacchus



Champion Sim and some BABBs riff raff (they let anyone in this place  )


----------



## mahonya1 (18/9/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> +1, and the feedback was excellent, thank you to qabc and the judges.




Agreed. The feedback was great, accurate and very helpful. Thanks to all involved.


----------



## clarkey7 (27/9/12)

Bump reminder,

Congratulations if you managed a 1st, 2nd or 3rd Place in any of the 18 categories in this years Queensland Amateur Brewing Championship.

AABC entry form and QABC results available from these locations.

AABC entry form
QABC results

The AABC CLOSING DATE FOR ENTRIES: Sat 13th October 2012
Deliver entries to:
AABC2012, c/- Grain & Grape,
5/280 Whitehall St, Yarraville, Vic 3013

This means for postage, youll have to aim to get them down there by Friday October 12th. Regular or express post youll be looking at sending beer at the beginning of the week that starts with Monday 8th October.

There is an alternative drop off point for Brisbane based brewers.

BABBs are bulk sending beers from Bacchus/Craftbrewer. If you are in Brisbane and can make it out to the shop, drop your beers off by Saturday 6th October and well make sure they get to Melbourne safely and in time. (BABBs guys can bring their beer to tonights meeting also)

Dont forget to include payment and fill out the entry form for each beer.

IMPORTANT Queensland would like to make sure we have the maximum number of entries in the National competition.
PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP if you are unable to (or dont want to) send any of the beers that you brewed that qualified.

If anyone pulls out, the next best beer will be elevated into that slot to make sure we send a full swag of 54 beers down giving us a shot at the Champion State etc...

Cheers and lets give those southern states a touch up,

Dave
QAAWBG Chief Steward Beer
Qld Amateur Brewing Championship 2012


----------

